# Looking for gamer(s) in the Omaha/Council Bluffs area



## reveal (Jul 14, 2009)

Our group has been together for eight years now. At one point, we had eight members. With people going to school, taking breaks from gaming, etc, we are now down to a core group of four, which consists of myself (aged 34), my wife (32), and two brothers (one is 30 and the other 29) who have been with the group the longest. We are currently looking for a new person (possibly people) to bring into the group. We just started playing Pathfinder and I am DMing as well as playing an NPC to round out the group. We game at my house in Council Bluffs every Saturday from between 3:30pm and 4pm to between 9pm and 10pm. We also have a 7 year old son, so if you wanted to bring your kid, they'd have someone to play with.

If you're interested, we would prefer to meet for lunch prior to meeting at the table. You can e-mail me at tonylaw74 [at] gmail [dot] com.


----------

